# Copier un fichier du bureau sur une clé USB (automatiquement)



## giacomojuve (14 Mai 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'aimerai recevoir de l'aide pour écrire un script (je n'ai aucune connaissance de ce langage)

J'ai des photos de mariage sur mon bureau, dans un dossier nommée "photos mariage".

J'aimerai transférer le dossier "photos mariage" sur une clé USB "automatiquement, à l'insertion de la clé USB sur mon mac", sans manipulation (copier, coller, éjecter la USB)

J'ai 120 clé USB au total.

Est-ce que c'est possible d'écrire un script capable de faire cela?

Merci d'avance

Jacko


----------

